# Ideal temparature of Phenom II X6 1100T



## Adhip007 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

What is the ideal Idle/Load Temperature of Phenom II X6 1100T ?

For me Speedfan is showing 51C at idle (~ 15% CPU Load). I am using Hyper 212 (in Push & Pull mode). Is it too high? As I know it should be around 45C, correct me if I am wrong. 

Regards,
Adhip


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 16, 2013)

Idle 51 Deg with 212 EVO is a little bit on Higher side. Whats the ambient temp?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 16, 2013)

First of all, stop using SpeedFan, it's known for reporting incorrect readings. Use CoreTemp and re-report the temps.


----------



## rst (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah 
use core temperature [by pressing "delete" (or other key acco to your mother board)during booting process]
Also can try "CPUID HWMonitor Pro"


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2013)

Make sure you've disabled CPU QFan Control in the BIOS and the CPU fan is rotating at full speed all the time.


----------



## rst (Apr 16, 2013)

for reducing idle temperature try the following :-

1. set your CPU vcore to 1.30 V [by pressing "delete" (or other key acco to your mother board)during booting process]
2. clean your sytem (specially cpu and psu fan)


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 17, 2013)

May be issue with the speedfan as in bios it is showing as 45C. But CoreTemp and CPUID HWMonitor Pro is not able to report any temp. (it is showing as 0C). Please advice.

Please find the attached screenshot of HwINFO for your reference.



Last update.. HwInfo is showing 43C


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 17, 2013)

Are all temperaturers being reported now?


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 17, 2013)

CoreTemp and HwMonitor Pro is not reporting any CPU temperature. Check the attached screenshot.


----------



## rst (Apr 17, 2013)

core temperature in  bios gives best reading

 you are using trial version of HwMonitor Pro 
This may be the reason of 0C temperature

Also your cpu vcore is high 
reduce it to 1.30 V
it will definitely reduce  temp further


----------



## ZTR (Apr 17, 2013)

rst said:


> core temperature in  bios gives best reading



Not necessarily as some BIOS report wrong temps

Here in my BIOS the CPU temp is reported as 40C~ where as in reality it is around 36C~


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 17, 2013)

My bios always reports cpu temp above 70 whereas it actually is 45. Incorrect temperature in bios due to bugs is quite common.

My bios always reports cpu temp above 70 whereas it actually is 45. Incorrect temperature in bios due to bugs is quite common.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have reduced VCore Voltage, to 1.3 V now temp is showing 41 at idle in HwInfo. But Core Temp is still not reporting any temperature.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

Temps look fine now in Summer. I don't think 41c is a matter of too much concern.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

Adhip007 said:


> I have reduced VCore Voltage, to 1.3 V now temp is showing 41 at idle in HwInfo. But Core Temp is still not reporting any temperature.


Try updating the BIOS and all drivers.


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 19, 2013)

will do in the weekends


----------

